
Custom cancer vaccines safely fight and kill tumors in early human trials - phr4ts
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/07/custom-cancer-vaccines-safely-fight-and-kill-tumors-in-early-human-trials/
======
anovikov
That almost sounds too good to be true.

Reminds me that 'scientist rapes reporter' cartoon. They claim 'potential
benefits' while curing many people who were essentially walking dead.

